# New Camo Help for a Big Guy



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys I'm looking to get some new camo for next years hunt and need some opinions on different camo. Im 6'8" and weigh in at about 260. I will be hunting the archery hunt. I dont have any idea what will fit best, so if any of you have tried out camo that has run a little big I would like to here about it. I have heard good things about first light and kuiu lately but not sure what to try. I cant really find anywhere to try that stuff on for size so any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kuiu should be at the Expo...so there's a chance to actually go try their clothing on. My personal experience with Kuiu....its an "athletic" fit. So if your on the wider/shorter side, then taller/thinner...go next size up if your in between sizing. Plus, last year they had a 15% discount on items ordered at the show....but it did take them over 4 months to fulfill the order on some out of stock items.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a pair of firstlight pants ... I'm 6'1 and weigh 185; everything's always a bit short on arms and legs. So are these. But: I really like the quality/price compared to other premium brands.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not a camo pro, but have had good luck with the Kings Camo. And they have a store down in Utah County.

I am 6'7" and about the same weight. Can find length and waist there. Seem to have some good color patterns too. Not badly priced either.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

As a big guy that just went through finding new camo here is what I know. Kings Camo and Natgear have no idea what a 3 XL shirt is or even a 4 XL shirt. 

Its funny how when a guy orders stuff from these company's and it doesn't fit the company states well its a 3 XL, what do they think I do run around naked except for hunting season? I know what size a 3 XL shirt is and company's like Carhartt know to. Now Cabela's has the big guy sizes down and sometimes there stuff runs a little big but at least they don't try and tell me a XL shirt is really a 3 XL.

Good luck finding anything from the high priced brands as they seem to stop at about XL in shirts and there pants are made for skinny guys plus anything in the tall size is unheard of.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This definitely depends on your budget. Kuiu, at least the stuff I tried on that friends have, tends to fit really thin with their 'athletic' fit. As stated, they will have stuff at expo to try on. 

Cabelas and Kings seem to probably be the most accessible to try on to make sure fit is right.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm 6' 8" and 315. I'll second the votes for Kings. Camofire often has oversized stuff as well. My favorite pants I actually pulled off the clearance rack at Sportsman's. They are a no-name brand and cost me under twenty bucks.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We got some big boys on here!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

5ft 6 guy checking in here. I would like for you to all hit your heads on the top of doorways for the rest of your freakish lives.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol. Ducking becomes pretty instinctive...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

6 ft 8 inches, 300+ lbs and you came up with the name Twinkielk? Hey let me know if I make ya mad:mrgreen:


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

haha it does become habit pretty quickly. Thanks for the responses. I was able to try on some under armour ridge reaper cam and loved how it fit! Im just not so sure about the price on it, if its really worth it. 

Which patter of kuiu do you guys like verde or vias?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

A couple more and we'll have a good b-ball team here.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have some Under Armour stuff and love it, for whatever that's worth.

I'm pretty easy going, Dunkem. But one more comment on my weight and you're on thin ice...


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

Expensive camo gear is not needed to Archery hunt. I wear an over suit(leafy suit) that I put on over my clothes. The clothes I use for hunting are generally the same clothes I use for backpacking. It's technical gear (Smart wool and synthetics) and part of a layered system. The Oversuit is extremely lite weight and goes on over that. Also, keep in mind some, not all, of the 'hunting' specific clothing is made by other companies, not who badged it. Take a look at the Firstlite smartwool hoodie, its actually made by Icebreaker. Of course Firstlite marks it up after they badge it.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sticknstring said:


> haha it does become habit pretty quickly. Thanks for the responses. I was able to try on some under armour ridge reaper cam and loved how it fit! Im just not so sure about the price on it, if its really worth it.
> 
> Which patter of kuiu do you guys like verde or vias?


I'm 6'4 255. The kuiu stuff has a pretty long inseam and I've never had too much of a problem with the fit being too small. It's definitely an athletic fit, but it's been a comfortable layering system for me.

Trying it on at the expo would definitely give you a good idea. I like the vias camo, but it's just personal preference really. I think the emphasis on camo is really just for the consumer. The critters don't care much. Both patterns are designed to break up your outline and not blob out at a distance.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a Sitka guy. They are the only company I've found where their tops are true to size and each additional layer is slightly larger to accommodate the first layer. For example I have the 3xl traverse top, jetstream vest, Ascent jacket, or jetstream. They all layer perfectly even though they are 3xl. I'm 6'-0" and 260 with a 52" chest. I've tried Kuiu, Kings, and C4E and they all run small on their '3xl' tops.

The redhead stuff from Bass Pro is also true to size and much cheaper than Sitka but boy do I love every single piece of my Sitka. Simply amazing stuff.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> I have some Under Armour stuff and love it, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> I'm pretty easy going, Dunkem. But one more comment on my weight and you're on thin ice...


Hey your 6 ft 7 inches Im sure you carry that 300 lbs fine. Im 6 ft 1 and 225 and carry it ok,not bad for an old fart.(used to be 6 feet 4 but got 4 compression fractures in my back so I lost 3 inches! Plus being in the meat business for 50 years did'nt do me any good also. All in fun, don't want you miffed at me.:shock:


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

First Lite is coming out with some new tall sizes for their lineup this year. The tall sizes likely won't be available till summer but I'm a big fan of their stuff. Black Ovis in West Valley City has alot of the high end camo available to try on and their staff is fairly knowledgeable from the chats I've had with them online. I've never been inside the store but I have ordered first lite gear from them.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

6'5, 260, Kings seems to have there pants down when it comes to inseam. I have several that are plenty long enough. I also wear some Smith and Edwards specials that have the tall or long version. I find it harder to get good boots in a 14 D. Just because I have clown feet, doesn't mean they are also paddles(EE).


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking at this post I need to do one of two things. Grow another 6+ inches so my height will be correct in relation to my weight or lose 50 pounds. Lucky for me this morning I woke up and made the commitment to myself to begin the diet my son used to shed 45 pounds in less than 3 months. Can't wait to see the new me at Thanksgiving!:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm a big guy myself. I spent a half a day tracking down a tall camo shirt. Found it at the carhartt store in Midvale. Even in my thin days I still needed a tall shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

